# Message file to big, Mails werden nicht zugestellt (solved)

## benjamin200

Hi,

ich setze logcheck auf meinem Gentoo Server ein. Per cronjob lass ich mir die die Infos per Mail täglich zu schicken. Hin und wieder kommt es vor das Mails nicht durchkommen sondern eine Mail mit folgendem Hinweis an meinen Useraccount schickt.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> postdrop: warning: uid=0: File too large
> 
> send-mail: fatal: root(0): Message file too big
> ...

 

Auf dem Server läuft logcheck, sowie der Mail-Server (cyrus-imapd zusammen mit postfix als MTA)...die Mailzustellung erfolgt demnach lokal. Leider finde ich in den Posfix Configs sowie der logcheck Config keinen Eintrag, die maximale Größe zu definieren  :Sad: 

Kann mir jemand bitte weiterhelfen? Vielen Dank im voraus!

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## toskala

naja kommt halt ne grosse mail an.

entweder du stellst dein message_size_limit ein oder du kuckst woher die riesenpost kommt und stellst das ab  :Smile: 

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> entweder du stellst dein message_size_limit ein oder du kuckst woher die riesenpost kommt und stellst das ab 
> 
> 

 

Hi toskala,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort. Woher die dicken logs kommen ist mir klar --> Firewall logging. Wo setze ich den Parameter?

Sorry, ich ihn in der main.cf und master.cf nicht finden

----------

## toskala

naja, der steht halt per default in der main.cf nicht drin, es gibt da soviele parameter wenn du die alle da standardmässig reinstecken würdest, dann haste ja n kilometer langes file mit kommentarzeilen.

steckst in die main.cf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  message_size_limit (default: 10240000 bytes)
> 
>     The maximal size of a Postfix queue file, including envelope information (sender, recipient, etc.).
> ...

 

musste noch nen gewünschten byte wert dazu angeben dann is fertig. www.postfix.org hilft dir weiter

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> steckst in die main.cf
> 
> Zitat:
> ...

 

Ich sage Danke toskala  :Smile: 

```

# The maximal size of a Postfix queue file, including envelope information (sender, recipient, etc.).

# message_size_limit (default: 10240000 bytes)

message_size_limit = 102400000

```

----------

## benjamin200

Ich dachte alles ist gut, aber heute hat mein Mailuser keine Mails zugestellt bekommen. Die Queue war voll  :Sad: 

Als ich den Parameter

```

message_size_limit = 102400000 

```

aus der main.cf genommen hatte, liefen die Mails sofort wieder durch. Verstehe das jetzt überhaupt nicht, da Postfix die Config mit den oben genannten Parameter ohne zu mekern startet. Was mach ich falsch?

----------

## toskala

wie sieht deine main.cf denn aus? kannst du die mal eben posten?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> wie sieht deine main.cf denn aus? kannst du die mal eben posten?
> 
> 

 

Aber klar doch toskala...anbei die main.cf (natürlich ohne Kommentare):

```

queue_directory = /var/spool/postfix

command_directory = /usr/sbin

daemon_directory = /usr/lib/postfix

mail_owner = postfix

myhostname = SECRET

mydomain = SECRET

inet_interfaces = all

mydestination =  localhost.$mydomain, localhost.localdomain, $myhostname, $mydomain, mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-mydestination.cf

unknown_local_recipient_reject_code = 550

relayhost = SECRET

mailbox_transport = cyrus

debug_peer_level = 2

debugger_command =

    PATH=/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin

    xxgdb $daemon_directory/$process_name $process_id & sleep 5

sendmail_path = /usr/sbin/sendmail

newaliases_path = /usr/bin/newaliases

mailq_path = /usr/bin/mailq

setgid_group = postdrop

html_directory = no

manpage_directory = /usr/share/man

sample_directory = /etc/postfix

readme_directory = /usr/share/doc/postfix-2.1.5-r2/readme

default_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_database = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

local_destination_concurrency_limit = 2

alias_maps = hash:/etc/mail/aliases

home_mailbox = .maildir/

sender_canonical_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-canonical.cf 

virtual_alias_maps = mysql:/etc/postfix/mysql-virtual.cf 

setgid_group = postdrop

smtp_tls_note_starttls_offer = yes

smtp_use_tls = yes 

smtpd_banner = $myhostname ESMTP $mail_name ($mail_version) 

smtpd_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtpd_recipient_restrictions = permit_sasl_authenticated, permit_mynetworks, reject_unauth_destination

smtpd_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

smtpd_sasl_local_domain = 

smtpd_sasl_password_maps = hash: /etc/postfix/saslpass

broken_sasl_auth_clients = yes

biff = no

empty_address_recipient = MAILER-DAEMON

queue_minfree = 120000000

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

smtp_sasl_auth_enable = yes

smtp_sasl_password_maps = hash:/etc/postfix/smtp_auth

smtp_sasl_security_options = noanonymous

###################################################

#                   Extras :)                     #

###################################################

# The maximal size of a Postfix queue file, including envelope information (sender, recipient, etc.). 

# message_size_limit (default: 10240000 bytes)

# message_size_limit = 102400000

```

----------

## toskala

du hast da nen qeue_minfree wert von umgerechnet 114mb, ist das evtl. ein problem?

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> du hast da nen qeue_minfree wert von umgerechnet 114mb, ist das evtl. ein problem?
> 
> 

 

ja, anscheinend...ich habe die Option "queue_minfree = 120000000 " auskommentiert und "message_size_limit = 102400000" wieder aktiviert. Leider bleiben die Mails wieder in der Mailqueue hängen  :Sad: 

Wenn ich jetzt die Logs näher betrachte taucht jetzt immer folgendes auf:

```

fatal: main.cf configuration error: mailbox_size_limit is smaller than message_size_limit

```

Das lustige ist, das ich mich nicht erinnern kann, diese Option in Postfix überhaupt gesetzt zu haben. Außerdem habe diese Option in keiner Config-Datei eingetragen. Habe das wie folgt überprüft.

```

grep mailbox_size /etc/postfix/*

```

Hast du eine Idee wo der Parameter versteckt ist?

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## Robelix

 *benjamin200 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das lustige ist, das ich mich nicht erinnern kann, diese Option in Postfix überhaupt gesetzt zu haben. Außerdem habe diese Option in keiner Config-Datei eingetragen. Habe das wie folgt überprüft.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Es wiederholt sich... 

auch die hat einen default-Wert.

----------

## toskala

also alles was du für einen basic postfix wissen musst kannst du auf postfix.org nachlesen. da ist ein präzises nachschlagewerk für _alle_ optionen die du in der main.cf eintragen kannst.

ich würde dir zuerst mal raten den schnickschnack wegzulassen. und lies bitte ein wenig von der doku bevor du da parameter reinstellst. deine main.cf hat parameter eingebaut die ich noch _nie_ für einen kleinen postfix gebraucht hab.

cheerios,

toskala

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Es wiederholt sich...
> 
> auch die hat einen default-Wert.
> ...

 

Du hast Recht, auch mailbox_size_limit hat einen default-wert.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> also alles was du für einen basic postfix wissen musst kannst du auf postfix.org nachlesen. da ist ein präzises nachschlagewerk für _alle_ optionen die du in der main.cf eintragen kannst. 
> 
> 

 

Sorry toskala, aber ich habe den Weg ueber das Forum vorgezogen.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ich würde dir zuerst mal raten den schnickschnack wegzulassen.
> 
> 

 

Kann dir nicht ganz folgen - von welchem schnickschnack sprichst du?

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> und lies bitte ein wenig von der doku bevor du da parameter reinstellst. deine main.cf hat parameter eingebaut die ich noch _nie_ für einen kleinen postfix gebraucht hab. 
> 
> 

 

Ich habe einiges an Doku gelesen, und der Mailserver rennt nicht erst seit gestern.

Aber neben bei, das Problem konnte geloest werden:

/etc/postfix/main.cf

```

mailbox_size_limit = 0

message_size_limit = 10240000

# queue_minfree = 120000000 

```

Nochmals Danke fuer eure Hilfe, besonders toskala  :Smile: 

Thx,

Benjamin

----------

## toskala

naja damit sagst du aus:

alle mailboxen sollen unendlich gross werden dürfen. das geht natürlich nur solange gut bis du keinen platz mehr auf deinem rechner hast, aber schön dass es rennt.

----------

## benjamin200

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> naja damit sagst du aus:
> 
> alle mailboxen sollen unendlich gross werden dürfen. das geht natürlich nur solange gut bis du keinen platz mehr auf deinem rechner hast, aber schön dass es rennt.
> ...

 

Da hast du natürlich Recht...ich werde das noch anpassen müssen. 

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

## benjamin200

Wie folgt angepasst:

```

message_size_limit = 102400000

mailbox_size_limit = 2048000000

```

Danke für den Hinweis toskala!

Gruß,

Benjamin

----------

